# Blood Donation



## Polaris (Nov 5, 2018)

Have you ever donated blood? What was it like? Do you donate blood regulary? 

Some interesting facts about blood donation; 

-Someone in the world needs blood every two seconds.

-Blood donors are at a lower risk for heartattack and diabetes.

-Blood donation saves more than 4,5 million lives annually.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 5, 2018)

Yeah I'm a donor, not too regular these days but done it a few times over the years. Since I'm O+ my blood's pretty common/useful. 

I don't "like" doing it though since it leaves me pretty sick-ish after the fact, but eh other people can use it more than I can.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes I've donated whole platelet blood before, but I've donated plasma many many more times because companies pay you as it takes longer to do than blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m anemic so I can’t donate. Plus I have a tattoo so even if I wasnt anemic the tattoo would prevent me from donating.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2018)

No blood to donate as I ama a banana. But I do volunteer work at drives from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm a diabetic, so I can't donate. I probably wouldn't even if I could though; not a fan of needles, ironically. I know I'm O- though.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2018)

I've never donated blood. I probably never will. Also, I honestly have no clue what my blood type is.


----------



## Natty (Nov 6, 2018)

I used to donate regularly after when I was 20 or so, but that stopped after stuff. I am no longer eligible to donate blood. 

I don't remember my blood type. It's red and goopy


----------



## Yamato (Nov 6, 2018)

Never done it.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2018)

Natty said:


> I am no longer eligible to donate blood.



If you don't mind me asking, is it because you have low hemoglobin levels?


----------



## Sumu (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah I donated 3 times in high school and twice like 3 years ago, but I haven’t done it since. I believe I’m O+


----------



## Vix (Nov 6, 2018)

I’ve donated a few times. I just don’t appreciate the massive calls within the day/week that they do every time there’s a blood drive near you. So, I’ve been telling them that I have a recent tattoo or that I’ve been in Mexico. You can’t donate if you’ve had a recent tatt or if you’ve traveled outside the US. Then you’re no longer on their call list.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2018)

I would probably donate if it was safer

It requires too many checks and whatnot so that they don't kill their other patients with your blood .  If donating blood wasn't so dangerous, it wouldn't require so much.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah both plasma and platelets too. I used to do it once a year but have missed last 2 I should go soon.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 6, 2018)

I did a couple times in high school. The last couple times I tried though I wasn't eligible because they said my blood pressure was too high.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2018)

Haze said:


> You can’t donate if you’ve had a recent tatt or if you’ve traveled outside the US.


Except Canada


----------



## Natty (Nov 8, 2018)

Polaris said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is it because you have low hemoglobin levels?



I don't remember if I said anything or not, but trans people donating blood is partially no bueno.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2018)

I did it once before hiking....The nurse dude had such a hard time finding a vein on my arm....

can't remember if I nearly passed out after the hike. Long time ago like 8 years ago.


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The nurse dude had such a hard time finding a vein on my arm....


he tried in vain to find your vein?


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 16, 2018)

Nah, I'm not a big fan of the process, and since I'm AB+ my blood is all but useless since only others of my type can take it, but we can also accept any other blood type (universal recipient).


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 16, 2018)

I have done it. I have small red cells,  apparently I don't process well hemoglobin, and I have iron problems,  and in the end I had to stop, but I am glad I have been a regular donor for years before. I visited someone in the hospital in July and saw one of the nurses in charge of blood donations,  and she still remembered me,  which was nice.

I wish smaller donations were allowed,  and not just 450cc,  because then I think more people could give blood. It is something necessary after all.



RemChu said:


> I did it once before hiking....The nurse dude had such a hard time finding a vein on my arm....
> 
> can't remember if I nearly passed out after the hike. Long time ago like 8 years ago.



My good arm is left one. In the right one they always have a hard time finding the vein :/


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2018)

I’ve donated before. Weird, but I actually like the feeling afterwards. Anyway, I’m O+ which is the most common and the first blood type to emerge in our species.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Nov 16, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Nah, I'm not a big fan of the process, and since I'm AB+ my blood is all but useless since only others of my type can take it, but we can also accept any other blood type (universal recipient).



Actually we encourage you guys to donate since its quite rare.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 17, 2018)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> Actually we encourage you guys to donate since its quite rare.


Really? What benefit is there when you can blindly grab a bag of blood from storage and be okay when giving it to someone that's AB+? Having more blood in general? 

I did read that they are developing a method to strip blood of its antigens and such though, which would essentially make everyone a universal donor, so that's promising.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes and other than feeling of doing something good for once they also gave me chocolate bar and tea which was also nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Nov 17, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Really? What benefit is there when you can blindly grab a bag of blood from storage and be okay when giving it to someone that's AB+? Having more blood in general?



In transfusion medicine, the so-called "blood" still needs divided into whole blood or specific components (packed RBCs, FFP, Platelet concentrate etc). Each containing components that might do more harm than good when done incorrectly. For example a Type O plasma contains antibodies that react against antigens in A and B. As such you, might want to reconsider transfusing plasma-containing blood components to a Type AB patient. Not exactly very "Universal recipient" if you ask me. 

That's why in actualy practice, it is considered taboo to think of transfusing a different set of blood to a patient. I know  books _do _talk of transfusion of low titer Os to other blood group patients but it is rarely done in practice and is actually high discouraged.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2018)

the blood they take out always feels nice and warm


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 17, 2018)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> In transfusion medicine, the so-called "blood" still needs divided into whole blood or specific components (packed RBCs, FFP, Platelet concentrate etc). Each containing components that might do more harm than good when done incorrectly. For example a Type O plasma contains antibodies that react against antigens in A and B. As such you, might want to reconsider transfusing plasma-containing blood components to a Type AB patient. Not exactly very "Universal recipient" if you ask me.
> 
> That's why in actualy practice, it is considered taboo to think of transfusing a different set of blood to a patient. I know  books _do _talk of transfusion of low titer Os to other blood group patients but it is rarely done in practice and is actually high discouraged.


Fair enough, I wasn't aware of the finer points of blood donation and transfusions I guess. That certainly encourages me to try to donate.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 20, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Nah, I'm not a big fan of the process, and since I'm AB+ my blood is all but useless since only others of my type can take it, but we can also accept any other blood type (universal recipient).



Im AB Negative so i think my blood type is really rare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm O+ and I'm a blood donor since more than 10 years ago.

It all started when my young sister had chemotherapy (it wasn't cancer, it was she kinda still had pregnancy cells in her body when she wasn't pregnant anymore and her uterus and ovaries were too big or something like that). So I visited the hospital a lot and I decided to donor blood for the first time. It wasn't for her, it was for any person who could need that. 2 weeks later my sister did need a blood transfusion (she is also O+). So I was glad I did the right decision and I continue donating my blood since that.

Some years later I also donated a blood sample so since that I'm part of the Bone Marrow National Donor Programme.

In Brazil we don't receive money when donating both (at least I'm not aware of that). Also, you got a day free from work due a law (once a year) and still receive money/salary of that day. But most companies are okay giving more tha that day off per year if you are going to donor more than one time/year and still pay your salary for that day.

I donated blood 2 weeks ago and... it didn't end well. After that, I went to the mall to eat and meet a friend to watch the Queen movie. When I arrived there, I fainted. Some people said I hit my head (I didn't hit it and told that to them I hit my ribs and right arm and they told me I didn't know that), so they sent me to a hospital... 3 x-rays (head, ribs and arm) and being on IV (500 ml) later, I was sent home. I faited because my blood pressure is naturally low and that day was too hot because summer is coming here.

I'm going to donate again after 3 months.


----------



## Natty (Nov 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that, and I do not see why the blood of a transsexual would be any different from that of a non-transsexual, unless it is due to the hormone replacement therapy that such individual undergo.



This is from Canadian Blood services:



> Trans women who undergo gender confirming surgery will have to wait one year before they can donate blood. After the wait period, Canadian Blood services will also identify them by their reconfirmed gender. "If a trans woman has not had [gender confirming surgery], that person would be considered as a male having sex with a male," Goldman said.



It's such a strange distinction. Cause the surgery wouldn't change anything. It has nothing to do with hormones replacements.

We're considered a high risk group, just like gay men, but this distinction between pre and post op doesn't make much sense.

 It's not too difficult to test for HIV/AIDS, not sure why you couldn't get tested and be able to donate but I guess it doesn't work like that. 



(also some people might get stingy of the usage of the word transexual, use trans or transgender instead. If you want me to explain why just send me a pm)


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2018)

Natty said:


> If you want me to explain why just send me a pm


prime ministers are too expensive to send
j/k


----------



## Natty (Nov 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is definitely a subject that I would like to discuss further, since it seems to me that "transsexual" would be a more accurate term than "transgender," since sex and gender are not the same thing.



I'll just clarify here cause it's fairly simple. And its not really worth making a new thread asking the question. Like I said you should've pmed lol

Transgender is more accurate since they're transitioning to the desired gender. Technically can't do that with the commonly known definition of sex. It seems you have your definitions mixed up.

Transexual also comes from a time where people thought it was purely something to derive sexual pleasure from cross dressing . It goes likewise for transvestite. Both of these terms were intended to be demeaning in nature.

Some people might get snippy about it and different people don't mind the words, but it's better to be accomadating rather than flying loose with words.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 26, 2018)

Yup I'm a donor, when I can at least.


----------



## lacey (Nov 27, 2018)

Natty said:


> It's such a strange distinction. Cause the surgery wouldn't change anything. It has nothing to do with hormones replacements.
> 
> We're considered a high risk group, just like gay men, but this distinction between pre and post op doesn't make much sense.
> 
> It's not too difficult to test for HIV/AIDS, not sure why you couldn't get tested and be able to donate but I guess it doesn't work like that.


It really just comes down to transphobia and homophobia, really. :/

If they really wanted to prevent possible donations that carried HIV/AIDS, they could do free tests, or just let people's test results allow them to do it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh? i thought it was due to hormone therapies and whatnot.


----------



## Natty (Nov 27, 2018)

Selena said:


> It really just comes down to transphobia and homophobia, really. :/
> 
> If they really wanted to prevent possible donations that carried HIV/AIDS, they could do free tests, or just let people's test results allow them to do it.



They're relics of an era.

And exactly. I've done std tests as well as hiv/AIDS testing, it's a couple vials of blood, and a cotton swab in the mouth, and you wait a week. After which I don't see why it would be problematic, and they can change the question "have you had sex with a gay man in the past year" to ask in the past week. Blood tests are free here in Canada so it's not using any more resources otherwise.



Jim said:


> Oh? i thought it was due to hormone therapies and whatnot.



Blood between women and men are fundamentally the same. All the hormone therapy does ideally is switch around your hormones, nothing to do that makes your blood.. Suck?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 27, 2018)

I also thought it would be because of the hormones. It would be weird because you can donate if you take oral anticonceptives,  which are hormones too,  but it was the only reason I could think of. I assume any major surgery disqualifies you for some time,  though,  but that wouldn't last more than a year. At least in here.

In Spain they don't care if you have sex with same or different gender. They only ask if you are safe,  which is a question that makes more sense to me. I find that banning sex between two men really obsolete.

Also,  I don't know how it is in the States,  but for us we are always tested of STD. Sadly you can't find everything if the disease is at its earlier states, so they also make you fill a questionare and have an interview before. You are disqualified if you don't practice safe sex,  but also after dental procedures,  surgery,  if you have been in the last year in risky areas of the planet... I find that necessary, but making the distintion just with gay men is dumb.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2018)

Natty said:


> Blood between women and men are fundamentally the same. All the hormone therapy does ideally is switch around your hormones, nothing to do that makes your blood.. Suck?


I didn't mean suck, but the balance between people would be off

Like someone with an insulin pump might not be eligible for example.


----------



## Natty (Nov 27, 2018)

ane said:


> I also thought it would be because of the hormones. It would be weird because you can donate if you take oral anticonceptives, which are hormones too, but it was the only reason I could think of. I assume any major surgery disqualifies you for some time, though, but that wouldn't last more than a year. At least in here.



Yeah hormone therapy isn't much different, it doesn't effect blood in a way that'd make it unusable for general donation.

Yeah for surgeries its the same here, you have to wait a year. I don't remember if I linked the article in this thread but it outlined that.



ane said:


> In Spain they don't care if you have sex with same or different gender. They only ask if you are safe,  which is a question that makes more sense to me. I find that banning sex between two men really obsolete.
> 
> Also,  I don't know how it is in the States,  but for us we are always tested of STD. Sadly you can't find everything if the disease is at its earlier states, so they also make you fill a questionare and have an interview before. You are disqualified if you don't practice safe sex,  but also after dental procedures,  surgery,  if you have been in the last year in risky areas of the planet... I find that necessary, but making the distintion just with gay men is dumb.



Yeah, I agree, it shouldn't be a question of if you had sex with a gay man within a year but if you haven't had safe sex with the year.

In Canada you aren't tested afaik, I think it's like that in the states too.. Someone would need to correct me on this if I'm wrong though. 

It is dumb, If there's a blood shortage, they kind of shot themselves in the foot. I know there's people like me who'd like to donate but can't due to draconian policy. Doesn't exactly feel great either. But what can you do besides protest when there's protests and vote when you can.


----------



## Natty (Nov 27, 2018)

Jim said:


> I didn't mean suck, but the balance between people would be off
> 
> Like someone with an insulin pump might not be eligible for example.



People who use insulin aren't able to donate because it's a risk to the donor's health. Giving blood at the amount they take would change blood sugar levels pretty drastically.

Hormone therapy doesn't effect the blood like that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 27, 2018)

Natty said:


> Yeah hormone therapy isn't much different, it doesn't effect blood in a way that'd make it unusable for general donation.
> 
> Yeah for surgeries its the same here, you have to wait a year. I don't remember if I linked the article in this thread but it outlined that.
> 
> ...



Ah,  you are Canadian. Sorry,  I always assume people in the forum are American

I am checking one of the letters I was sent after donating. They tested for HIV,  hepatitis B and C and syphilis. They also tell you your level of hemoglobin,  platelets and white cells.

It really isn't difficult. Before they take the 450cc of blood,  they take a tube or two extra to test. The donor is happy to know they are healthy,  the hospitals are happy to know the blood is safe. I don't know why Canada doesn't do this.

It must feel frustrating being denied to be a donor because of obsolete and homophobic ways of thinking. I hope it is changed soon :/


----------



## Natty (Nov 27, 2018)

ane said:


> I am checking one of the letters I was sent after donating. They tested for HIV, hepatitis B and C and syphilis. They also tell you your level of hemoglobin, platelets and white cells.



I'm wrong, they do test for it here. 

So like.. Why is this policy still around?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)




----------

